# What food do you like?



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Wondering what type of food TC members like. I love Chinese and Indian.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Mexican food - especially here in the southwestern part of the US. Some very traditional fare is readily available. 

I think every city has their fair share of Italian eateries. We prefer to do Italian at home; I make my own spaghetti sauce as well as baked chicken parmigiana.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

All of it (provided Chinese is one of many authentic Chinese cuisines, not the Westernized versions).


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

''Fortune cookie NEVER lies!'':angel::lol:


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Of these options Italian, but truly French. Could really go for some Magret de Canard right now.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

mostly all, especially french. when we went to disney world in orlando fl, EPCOT worlds, and i ate all but US. even though the food is not made at the worlds its still was great.i really like the norwegian food. nice buffet. and i like to cook mostly all cuisines.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I enjoy them all but in different amounts. Italian, Chinese are good. Mexican and Indian are nice but in less frequent amounts owing to their spicy ingredients.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Italian and Mexican are my favourites, like the other also from time to time.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Thai food is best and if I'm really hungry a bit of leg is good too....


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thai food is best and if I'm really hungry a bit of leg is good too....


which means there are too many Thais on your continent


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

My mother's family is Italian and Portuguese. Though we subsist primarily on American comfort food, she will occasionally take out her family recipe book and whip up some absoutely delectable goodness. Among these are a meat sauce that smells and tastes like heaven, and a Portuguese meat dish that is seasoned in wine and Italian spices. Tastes wonderful although it has a VERY strong flavor, so my wimpy Southern palette can only handle so much of it. 
But my favorite overall is Mexican, or at least, the Tex Mex you find at any ordinary Mexican restaurant.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I like it all, but I would put them in this order of preference: Mexican, Chinese, Italian, Indian


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Non-poisonous, non-hurtful, non-allergic.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tuna fish smothered in oil. The oilier the better.

If I don't have that in the house, I'll go out for Szechuan Chinese food.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

helenora said:


> which means there are too many Thais on your continent


I don't know Emus and kangaroo's only have two each


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

It's hard to say what my favorite cuisines are. I like them all. My family's Italian, so I love home-made Italian food. But then I love Mexican, you can get great Mexican food in California. And who could forget Japanese? Going to a Japanese restaurant on my birthday is a tradition. But then Mediterranean is probably the one I have the most...hmm...sorry, can't pick


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Of those choices, I like Italian, Chinese, & Mexican a lot. Indian is ok, but I'm not a big fan of curry, so that limits the choices. Among my very favorites, though, are Korean, Thai, and Japanese. Hungarian is really good, too.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

The Asian cuisines (Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Thai) for taste.

When you want to eat: Mexican

When ya REALLY wanna EAT: VIVA l'ITALIA!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I like all listed above. However, my favorite is baby seal beaten with a club.

V


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I like them all but I love spicy food so I'd rather have Indian food than the others. The more chillis the better!!!!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like all of these, but I like Indian the best. I can't afford to eat out, but I often cook Indian dishes myself.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Why isn't Norwegian on the list? Pinnekjøtt, kjøttkaker, fårikål, flesk og duppe...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Or Finnish? Bunch of fishes baked inside a loaf of bread!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Xaltotun said:


> I like all of these, but I like Indian the best. I can't afford to eat out, but I often cook Indian dishes myself.


Indian's my no.1 choice too, but actually there isn't much I don't like. The only cuisine I've come across that I haven't really enjoyed is Japanese - though I like the idea of it, I'm afraid I don't find the tastes that congenial. But it would be a boring old world if we all liked the same thing.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Varick said:


> I like all listed above. However, my favorite is baby seal beaten with a club.
> 
> V


So, tenderized, then?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why isn't Norwegian on the list? Pinnekjøtt, kjøttkaker, fårikål, flesk og duppe...


How about Dutch food:

Stampot boerenkool / zuurkool


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Judith said:


> Wondering what type of food TC members like. I love Chinese and Indian.


All of the above plus Turkish, Japanese, French and British :cheers:


----------

